# Brantford/Paris area metal guitarist needed



## elchupaneebrae (Apr 8, 2008)

Killbride(name change is in the works) is looking for a replacement guitarist, we write and play metal/thrash and are looking for someone who is serious about writing and playing some good heavy tunes. Thanks,
-Chris


----------



## KamikazeSeagull (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey man, dont know if your still up to it but i just saw ur ad. message me and well see what happens.


----------

